

Building Single Page Apps for desktop, mobile and tablet with ASP.NET MVC4 - ale55andro
http://channel9.msdn.com/Events/TechDays/Techdays-2012-the-Netherlands/2159

======
pors
The rest of the title is: ...with ASP.NET MVC 4

~~~
ale55andro
You are of course right. Corrected.

